# how to make a leader for shark fishing



## SA-fisher (Sep 29, 2008)

what kind of leader to you, i have seen some shark leaders that have the bait suspended with the weight, for i will be using the penn senator 4/0 with a 10 foot rod, and i would like to know how to make this one.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Give this a look:

http://www.atlanticanglers.com/russ/pullyrig.htm


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Check out this one as well, same basic principle but a different variation.

Castable Shark Rig

There are at least two rigs detailed in that thread, in addition to tons of links to great sharking sites.

Happy fishing!

Evan


----------



## Sufster (Sep 30, 2008)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Check out this one as well, same basic principle but a different variation.
> 
> Castable Shark Rig
> 
> ...


Thats a pretty slick idea


----------

